# Aquascaping Tools



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

What stores can you get your planting tweezers for a good price? I don't need the highest quality, just ones that will last, and have minimal rust. If even better, plastic ones could do.

Thanks


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I got mine from Charles at Canadian Aquatics. I don't remember them being anywhere near as expensive as the ADA ones and they have served their purpose very well.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Canadian Aquatics is a small business in BC right? Have you seen any petstores that sell them? 

Thanks


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. Charles and Pat (Mykiss) run it. Great fish and equipment. Very competitive prices. You could contact them through BCA or at [email protected]. Take a look at their website - Canadianaquatics.com. They are in Vancouver and Richmond.

I haven't seen them (the aquascaping tools) in store, but I haven't really been looking. You could also try ebay or amazon but it's hard to know the quality of what you are getting.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The Ebi Ken line of tools are excellent quality and they are rust free after years of use.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in the market for some of these as well. Planting is much harder than I thought!
Thanks for asking, and thanks for the replies!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

jl sells em i use them in my reef and still no rust so they would be fine for freash water


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Really appreciate it! I went to Aquariums West to get some hydrocotyle and ended up buy the pair of fluval tweezers as well. It was a buck cheaper than IPU. They worked fine for planting the hydrocotyle and I just wiped them as clean so I could ensure no residue of water. Not sure if they'll last but it's served it's purpose for now.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i say get it from CanadianAquatics very good quality sets.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

The Fluval tweezers aren't terrible. I've had mine (along with their planting scissors) for a few years and they haven't let me down yet. They are a bit stiff though which does mess with precision tasks.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Have they rusted? I think it should be prevented if I do a wipe down of them and let them dry every time I use them, plus I would only use them once in a while.

Thanks


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Not hugely. They're stainless steel; so they rust a little bit if you leave them dripping wet (but not much... superficial stuff that rubs off). I haven't taken any particular care of mine and they still look fairly new.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have my fluval rusted but I do let it try by itself without wiping most of the time.

Not trying to sell our own brand, but I believe our tools (Canadian aquatics) brand are better material.


----------

